# cable splitters



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I have four TVs in my house, and right now I have an old "Archer" 2 way amplifier (50-450 mhz). 
I have digital cable, but no HD tvs...yet. the cables are just normal/ordinary cables
I want to upgrade my cables and amplifier,
Any suggestions???
THanks
Barry


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Local CATV company will upgrade the wiring if going with a HD STB (Set top box). If they charge per outlet, usually it is worth the payout, then doing it your self.


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

Barry J said:


> I have four TVs in my house, and right now I have an old "Archer" 2 way amplifier (50-450 mhz).
> I have digital cable, but no HD tvs...yet. the cables are just normal/ordinary cables
> I want to upgrade my cables and amplifier,
> Any suggestions???
> ...


You should not need an amp for only 4 sets. What grade of cable? rg59 or rg6? How is your house wired (loop wire or home-run)? What kind of splitter(s) do you have right now (how many outputs, and what frequency is it rated for)?

If you're going for HD service, they usually run on a QAM256 modulation (same as your SD channels; some may be QAM64). If you're digital sets are working, then likely your HD channels will work. With that said, the system I work for runs at 750mhz. Some systems run at 850mhz, or even 1ghz. The only thing I'd recommend doing, until you provide more info, and without hooking a meter up to your outlets to check signal levels and DQI, is remove the amplifier. Trust me, it's doing more harm than good. You will have a huge rolloff on channels above 450mhz (which is analog channel 61 or 62 IIRC).

Also, the saying "too much of a good thing can be bad" holds true for the cable system. What happens if you already have enough signal going to your house, and you then install an amplifier? Think of it as cranking up speakers to the max: sure, they're loud, but now they're also distorting the quality of the sound, AND providing a much larger load on the tuners for your sets.


----------



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

also remember that a amplifier doesn't just amplify the good signal but also the bad signal. Call the cable company and have them do it the right way. If you need a amp with only 4 outlets your signal is most likely bad off the catv drop to you house. (line from the pole or pedestal )


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

> If you're going for HD service, they usually run on a QAM256 modulation (same as your SD channels; some may be QAM64). If you're digital sets are working, then likely your HD channels will work. With that said, the system I work for runs at 750mhz. Some systems run at 850mhz, or even 1ghz. The only thing I'd recommend doing, until you provide more info, and without hooking a meter up to your outlets to check signal levels and DQI, is remove the amplifier. Trust me, it's doing more harm than good. You will have a huge rolloff on channels above 450mhz (which is analog channel 61 or 62 IIRC).
> 
> Also, the saying "too much of a good thing can be bad" holds true for the cable system. What happens if you already have enough signal going to your house, and you then install an amplifier? Think of it as cranking up speakers to the max: sure, they're loud, but now they're also distorting the quality of the sound, AND providing a much larger load on the tuners for your sets.


I can attest to this. Had the amplifier on the main cable signal and it ruined my internet connection. Once I put it past the main, just to the garage TV's (there are five out there), everything worked like a charm. Signal in the garage is perfect and the house TV's and internet signal is humming along.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You can get splitters and booster amplifiers with a higher bandwidth (1GHz, 2GHz).

An ordinary booster amplifier will definitely kill internet service because the tranmissions from the computer back to the cable line won't go through.

Usually one four way splitter is better than several two way splitters. On the other hand, you may need to start off with a 2 way splitter to first feed the computer with internet service.


----------

